# [s] Handy ohne Simlock



## Chaosman99 (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,

suche ein Handy ohne Simlock. Sollte kein uraltes sein, das würde ich sowieso nicht nehmen. Wenn jmd was anzubieten hat mit Preis melden!!!


----------



## pucki123 (31. Januar 2009)

was verstehst du unter uralt???? 
was sollte es denn haben?? (kamera, MP3...)


----------



## Chaosman99 (2. Februar 2009)

pucki123 am 31.01.2009 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> was verstehst du unter uralt????
> was sollte es denn haben?? (kamera, MP3...)



Uralt älter als ein JAhr auf dem Markt


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2009)

du solltest schon konkreter werden, was du suchst. es gibt "uralte" handys, die 2-3 jahre alt sind und trotzdem noch neu 300-400€ kosten, weil die alles mögliche können, und es gibt modelle, die grad erst seit sommer 2008 draußen sind, aber neu nur 30-40€ kosten, weil man nur telefon+sms+3 fest einprogrammierte piepsklingeltöne hat.


----------



## Chaosman99 (2. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 02.02.2009 02:45 schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest schon konkreter werden, was du suchst. es gibt "uralte" handys, die 2-3 jahre alt sind und trotzdem noch neu 300-400€ kosten, weil die alles mögliche können, und es gibt modelle, die grad erst seit sommer 2008 draußen sind, aber neu nur 30-40€ kosten, weil man nur telefon+sms+3 fest einprogrammierte piepsklingeltöne hat.




hab ich doch geschrieben!!!! nicht älter als eim Jahr. Mir ist auch klar, dass der Preis daduch abhängig vom Modell sein wird. 

Und mich je nach Angebot entscheide!


----------



## Erucu (2. Februar 2009)

Chaosman99 am 02.02.2009 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.02.2009 02:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du mal ein paar Informationen rausrücken. Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wieviel Geld du ausgeben willst und was du damit machen willst. Es ist halt doch ein Unterschied ob wir dir die teuersten Business Handys vorstellen oder einfache günstige Handys. Und ich denke keiner hier wird sich die Arbeit machen und mal eben so alle Handys raussuchen die nicht "uralt" sind.


----------



## Chaosman99 (3. Februar 2009)

Dann sag ich mal nen neueres Sony Ericson!


----------

